# Vulcan or Garland?



## wonder1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Unfortunately I need to buy a new ELECTRIC range for my bar's kitchen any I'm trying to figure out what's a better brand? If not these two than open to any suggestions, my options are limited and my volume is high...


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

There both very common brands. I like Garland better but my experience is mostly with gas products. Garland has been around a loooooong time.


----------

